# Wheel suckers, well SUCK. Especially the guy I came across on Foothill today



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

The Foothill Olympics were alive and well today my friends.

Today, I'm coming back from my longest training ride yet this season, and I was absolutely fried, toast, drained and tired as hell. Then to make matters worse, I was fighting cramps from the base of Mtn Home Rd back to Peet's in Los Altos. 

So, at about Hillview and Foothill (approx 12:15pm) this S.O.B. grabs my wheel and doesn't come through, say hi or anything and lets me toe him to Edith in Los Altos. This coming after he did this to someone from Alpine/Junipero Serra to Arastradero. I tried to ride him off, but the legs were toast and I couldn't drop the scum bag. 

At each light, he'd fade back so he could be behind me when it turned green. When I slowed down, so did he. MY GOD I WANTED TO PUT MY FRAME PUMP THROUGH HIS FRONT WHEEL. I don't care how fried you are, you don't sit back behind someone that long and not take your turn, or ride next to them.:mad2: 

So, has this happened to you, and if so, what is the proper etiquette to tell someone to get off your wheel and come through for a pull?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Dang Al, if I knew you felt that way, I wouldn't have sucked your wheel for so long.


----------



## roadieKill (Jun 6, 2008)

since it was just a training ride then just stop on the side of the road for about 3 mins til he's way ahead... simple


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Just don't do it on the 22nd or no post ride treats for you!! BTW, were you out on Arastradero this week after work?


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

*Kwc Is A Sissy!!*

No particular reason really, I just haven't ridden with him in a while, and I miss the verbal abuse!:thumbsup: 

You better be there on the 22nd Peter Parker! Devon too. Probably not Pirate or Ninja though. If they dropped me uphill I'd be sad.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Wasn't me.  I did my run down Foothill on Friday afternoon, and thanks to the dude making serious time pacing me that I absolutely couldn't catch.



> So, has this happened to you, and if so, what is the proper etiquette to tell someone to get off your wheel and come through for a pull?


 Probably just a newb that's not familiar with proper etiquette.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The proper ettiquette is to take a chill pill. Just let him by or talk to him. Letting other cyclists aggravate you will just aggravate you.

I suspect he was intimidated by your full kit and super ripped physique and was afraid to get in front of you.

fc


----------



## doughboy_88 (Aug 22, 2006)

.....


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can also try to not warn him about little "bumps" on the road. He'll back off.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

francois said:


> The proper ettiquette is to take a chill pill. Just let him by or talk to him. Letting other cyclists aggravate you will just aggravate you.


Actually, I thought proper etiquette would be to not draft off of someone unless they know and allow you to do that. 

But if someone does jump on your tail, I agree with Francois and also agree that if it annoys you - either ask them nicely (so after you take the chill pill) to pull through or to not draft off of you.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd have gestured for him to take a turn. Worst that would happen would be that he would ride off instead of pulling.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*The rules seem to be a little different on foothill*

There are just so many cyclists that people draft without asking all the time. I've looked over my shoulder and found an entire group ride on my wheel. I've sat on the wheel of faster people. Its just how it is. I would rather someone just sit on my wheel than try to take a pull, blow up and make me go around them.

I wish you had been around when I went through there. Francis put a whuppin' on me today and I could have used the pull...



-G


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

harsh from the weakling who couldn't even make the group ride today. Tapering for the 22nd, I bet.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree with everyone who said take a chill pill. If someone on your wheel bothers you, pull off, give them an evil glare if you must, then let them go on their merry way. I get tired of reading about how pissed off people are because some guy sucked their wheel for miles. He did it because you let him do it! Probably because deep down, you enjoyed the fact that you were riding strong enough that someone wanted to suck your wheel. The solution is incredibly simple: Take away your wheel and he can't suck it anymore.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

if it really bothers you, turn back and tell him you'll p1$$ on him if he doesn't get off your wheel. works everytime.


----------



## emagic (Nov 24, 2007)

Another BS thread. Blasting someone on a forum without knowing the real reason of why he is on your wheel. He might feel he is not strong enough to overtake you. I have no problem whoever is sucking on my wheel. I am out there to ride not to get aggravated on such a small thing. The road is free and it is not like you are racing.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

If you don't like someone back there, make yourself a sign and state how many feet back you want them. I could care less if someone drafts me. I do it every once in a while too if I get passed by someone you is just slightly faster. Better yet, grow a set and say something to the person next time.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Dang. I don't care what someone does, really... beyond putting his skewer in my rear wheel or something.

Lighten up a bit. Life is to short to get angry over wheelsuckers.

I'll never draft someone else during a training ride. Chances are their speed(s) won't put me in my zones.... over or under.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

the guy did it to multiple riders (two more including myself), he appeared to be fine and didn't look to be in a spot of bother at all.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

I let it go because I didn't want to be "that guy" from "that club" that he would tell people about. Plus, he'll probably be the person who pulls over to help me next time I have a flat and don't have a spare tube. 

"Ripped physique," stop it, you'll make me blush! :blush2:


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! It is SO on KWC on that ride. I've got an MTB race the day before, but I am going to have some special EPO in my cup of Joe TO SQUASH YOU LIKE THE LITTLE BUG THAT YOU ARE!!

Is Devon going?


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

It did, but every time I tried to ride him off something down below would cramp up, and I'd have to shut it down. Eventually one of my friends rode by, and we ended up towing the fella around until we all took our respective exits off of Foothill.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

One of the reasons it bothered was because if I steel a ride from someone I don't know, I always pull up to them at the next stopping point and tell them "I was sitting on, jump on and I'll return the favor." More times than not people seem appreciative, and end up returning the favor. Especially if there are a lot of lights like on Foothill. I've met some pretty cool people because of this.

While yes, it is stupid to be annoyed by someone riding their bike behind me, the way I was feeling at that point in my ride being in the edge of a total lower body meltdown, had the Pope and Mother Theresa wanted a draft, I would've been annoyed. 

Although, I do like to tow KWC because it doesn't last long! GREEN JERSEY POINTS ON ALMOND AVENUE!! REPRESENT!!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awwe. Dangit. Learn to use the reply button.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

You dissing ME man!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bikerbert said:


> The Foothill Olympics were alive and well today my friends.
> 
> Today, I'm coming back from my longest training ride yet this season, and I was absolutely fried, toast, drained and tired as hell. Then to make matters worse, I was fighting cramps from the base of Mtn Home Rd back to Peet's in Los Altos.
> 
> ...


Man, I just read your tirade on the AV forum. You you used much harsher language over there. If you weren't such a cool guy in person, I would take you down myself.

You really gotta relax and be positive. You just came from a great bike ride and the other guy is just riding his bike. Slamming him online just leaves a bad impression of you and your club.

The best thing he could have done is ask you if he could sit in behind you. The one thing he should not do is go in front of you and take a pull uninvited. These are the two things we've learned doing surveys here in roadbikereview. But on Foothill where there are hundreds of riders, it hardly matters.

Now if you were wearing the roadbikereview kit, no one can keep your wheel!!

fc


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Rule #1 in life: the only person who can stress you out is you. Wheelsuckers are a fact of cycling (and life). You are going to meet plenty of people who don't have the common courtesy to ask before they invade your personal space. Rules for dealing with wheelsuckers:

1. Spit, blow a snot rocket or pour water from your bottle onto your head, aiming behind you of course (all passive-aggressive).
2. Yell at the guy, "Hey, you wanna take a pull now?"
3. If he doesn't want to trade pulls, pull over and stop if necessary. Let him go.

Someone already mentioned my personal favorite: Look for every bump, hole, rock and piece of glass on the road and aim right for it. At the last second, swerve around it. I learned this riding with a tough, old bas*ard in his 60s who used every trick in the book when he was racing. He aim for potholes, then swerve at the last moment and listen for the "BAM!" behind him.


----------

